# OPEN CHALLENGE the wooden knife challenge topic



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

OK....I know this is a crazy request...but I know that all of the knife makers here can do this. I challenge everyone to show their skills in another light. I would like to see everyone participate in making a total wooden knife ... fixed or fold..it would not matter. Let your imagination run rampant! Only rule...no metal at all...no screws or pins or rivets made fro metal. If there would be enough folks (at least twelve) I would love to make a calendar using pics of the finished projects with the makers pic and some background on the knife and design? Wouldn't this be so cool? The pic is just one I found on the net...looks awesome?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Way cool idea. I'd sure be in for that. I'm not much of a knifemaker but this would be fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I don't make knives, know about nothing about it, but I'd love to see it! Tony


----------



## rocky1

Cool idea Pappy! Put me down for a calendar!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jack this is a FANTASTIC idea. I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bladesmith

I'm in. What kind of deadline date are we looking at?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Let me start by saying thank you to all who are showing interest....I think a break from routine is a necessary when making something repeatedly ... I was thinking as far as time deadline how about the 15th of next month? Sept. 15, 2016......that should be way plenty of time. Remember no metal at all...you can implement bamboo for pins or another wood, your choice, no plastics, I would be investigating different places for a calendar program to make them, I will add up the total cost on my end and hopefully find reimbursement through the membership who participates. Or if another option comes up like Vista Print for a better rate i will check that out also. We are looking for at least twelve folks....knifemakers preferably..but hey anyone who wants in that is cool with me. I wanted to show case our knifemakers because I have been in several item related calendars myself, Turkey Call making and the like, and it is cool to have one hanging on the wall...you can make a wooden sheath, stand or whatever to go with the knife. Please as good as pic as you can for the calendar, because the better pic means better quality around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Oh...forgot...message me if you are in...I will post a list as it progresses....pappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I was thinking as far as time deadline how about the 15th of next month? Sept. 15, 2016......



Jack the 15th of next month is Aug 15th - I like Sept. much better I have a busy couple of months if that's okay.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum




----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

goes to show ya what retirement does to a man's calendar keeping...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'm not talented enough to make a knife but I would like to buy a calendar. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I love the idea and might just have to give it a shot. Hopefully I get right on it and don't get bored so it doesn't end up collecting dust in pieces. I think my wife needs a new letter opener for the shop anyway. I'm thinking a Tanto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I'm not talented enough to make a knife but I would like to buy a calendar. Tony



I'm not either but I'm gonna do it anyway. Challenge yourself it's what makes you better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14

I'm up for the challenge. Whether it is good enough for a calendar that is yet to be seen. I will participate and post pictures of progress and such. Just to see how well I can do. 

Haven't posted in this section of the forum before but have been slowly dipping my feet into the world of knife making and look forward to seeing how well I can do. 

-Jon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I was kinda thinking about it too... Have to go buy a belt sander, but I need one of those anyhow. Sounds like a fun project to test one's woodworking skills.

Hardest part could be figuring out what to use for woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well if you would let a turner in I'd like to play also. Have never made a real knife but have made a ton of wooden letter openers and a bunch of wooden swords if that counts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Very cool idea!!! I just hope @Tclem videos his progress, especially when he forges the blade.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in. And a couple of calenders.


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Very cool idea!!! I just hope @Tclem videos his progress, especially when he forges the blade.


Forge doesn't get hot enough to heat the wood. Clown

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

I have a show the last of August and not sure how much time I have to give to the project but count me in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I think its a fantastic idea. I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> I was kinda thinking about it too... Have to go buy a belt sander, but I need one of those anyhow. Sounds like a fun project to test one's woodworking skills.
> 
> Hardest part could be figuring out what to use for woods.


I know the blade will be Jamaican Dogwood (seems to be my go to wood these days) the rest I will have to figure out. I'm sure I will use all Florida woods though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

I have not made a real knife in years but will make a wooden one for this; sounds like fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

This is a neat idea. I am in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

In!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Will stabilizing be allowed?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I do not see any problem with stabilized wood in the project...just no metal or plastics for the pins guards bolsters etc...
here is the list : 1. Schrodec 2. Norman Vandyke 3. Rocky1 4. Bladesmith 5. LatyDBIL1Cor16: 6. Bluegrass 7. Steve Bellinger 8. ripjack13 9. robert flynt 10. NYwoodturner 11. dennis ford 12. footpatrol...and me....I know that is 13 but we could use the front and the back cover too, so we could use one more name...but that is it. Remember you have till sept. 15th...plenty of time.... each of you sit down and do a little write up about yourself, and send in a couple extra pics, to use as fillers in the calendar blocks, address would be good, make sure your pics are clear as can be...we are off......and running..good luck to all and PLEASE NO KITS .......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I do not see any problem with stabilized wood in the project...just no metal or plastics for the pins guards bolsters etc...
> here is the list : 1. Schrodec 2. Norman Vandyke 3. Rocky1 4. Bladesmith 5. LatyDBIL1Cor16: 6. Bluegrass 7. Steve Bellinger 8. ripjack13 9. robert flynt 10. NYwoodturner 11. dennis ford 12. footpatrol...and me....I know that is 13 but we could use the front and the back cover too, so we could use one more name...but that is it. Remember you have till sept. 15th...plenty of time.... each of you sit down and do a little write up about yourself, and send in a couple extra pics, to use as fillers in the calendar blocks, address would be good, make sure your pics are clear as can be...we are off......and running..good luck to all and PLEASE NO KITS .......


Don't forget the leprechaun or he'll curse you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't believe I didn't make the list. He looked out into the crowd and just didn't see me I guess . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man oh man....I'm in line with some of the best knife makers around. I need to step up my game here...I know these guys are going to produce some outstanding works of art.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Kevin you are in...number 14....sorry I forgot to type it in the list...please forgive me for the over sight


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

there seems to be a pile of folks who are still wanting in...what would be the answer to this dilemma? Maybe sharing a month page? What I have in mind is this for the calendar makeup....front cover WOODBARTER.COM page describing the site's startup and success with a pic of the logo across the top as this is WB's glory bringing wood crafting folks together from all over. There will be a collage of pics from the site showing off the talents of those who are members...now I cannot guarantee everyone in the collage but I will do my best to showcase the earliest to the latest...inside cover will have the first member of the knife challenge then go from there with the rest to the inside of the back cover....the back will have all the members in pics holding their entry....so take a pic like this....also I am working on the idea of inserting short comments and small pics throughout the calendar's makeup from site members covering as much of the site as I can. This calendar is to showcase the competition and the site...hopefully we will see it progress peacefully and have it ready to go for the 2017 year. I have seen Vistaprint's calendars and like them, looks like we may get by with around 25 bucks a piece in high gloss card stock paper....this is a work in progress and will most likely change some aspects throughout the process and I will do my best to keep everyone updated....GO FOR THE GOLD BOYS........JACK "PAPPY" LEWIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson

This sounds like a hoot, but I can't participate cause I'm away from my gear for the summer. I'm wondering who is going to take on creating some wood damascus

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

barry richardson said:


> This sounds like a hoot, but I can't participate cause I'm away from my gear for the summer. I'm wondering who is going to take on creating some wood damascus


I was going no one would bring it up. Lol! I am for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Kevin you are in...number 14....sorry I forgot to type it in the list...please forgive me for the over sight



Jack, however you want to run it, but I don't see how I could be #14 when I was the second member to say I would be in. Honestly it looks like I bit off more than I can chew anyway and probably can't make anything worthy of your calender especially looking at the talent of the 13 entrants ahead of me so I will watch happily from the sidelines. Put me down for the 2017 calender if there's room.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I do not see any problem with stabilized wood in the project...just no metal or plastics for the pins guards bolsters etc...
> here is the list : 1. Schrodec 2. Norman Vandyke 3. Rocky1 4. Bladesmith 5. LatyDBIL1Cor16: 6. Bluegrass 7. Steve Bellinger 8. ripjack13 9. robert flynt 10. NYwoodturner 11. dennis ford 12. footpatrol...and me....I know that is 13 but we could use the front and the back cover too, so we could use one more name...but that is it. Remember you have till sept. 15th...plenty of time.... each of you sit down and do a little write up about yourself, and send in a couple extra pics, to use as fillers in the calendar blocks, address would be good, make sure your pics are clear as can be...we are off......and running..good luck to all and PLEASE NO KITS .......



They usually have 13 months...sometimes even more. They use the 13th month to carry over into the new year....
If that's the case, I'll volunteer to be #13. And @Kevin can take my spot....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> They usually have 13 months...sometimes even more. They use the 13th month to carry over into the new year....
> If that's the case, I'll volunteer to be #13. And @Kevin can take my spot....



Thanks Marc I reslly appreciate that gesture, but I am out. I wouldn't have my heart in it now. No big deal brudda there must be a reason for it, so I am out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Lot of calendars incorporate the last month of the previous year, and first month of the following year, with cover and inside covers that gives you 16 - 17 pages to play with. Sharing pages is a thought, but that could be a bit much with info and bio on the knife and it's creator, stocking photos for 2017 calendars is an idea, possibly building a section on the site for a wooden knife gallery for non-members to view it, might also be a thought. There is also the possibility some will not finish their project, some may not want theirs published, some pictures may not turn out, 

You're kinda bridging the gap between woodworker and knife maker here, it's subject to generate a lot of interest from both groups. Just the little playing I did last night with mine, I could see these things selling pretty easily as glorified letter openers, therein justifying maybe building a few more, from a woodworker's perspective. There's lots of options, lots of variables, it's early yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I'd suggest leaving it open to all who are interested and make it a competition. WB members pick from among the entries the 12 best for the calendar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

First Kevin, I did not mean you were last in pick, I just met your in the list of the 14 who are...there isn't any particular order...most likely will draw names from a hat for the order....another thing I agree with the "most calendars have run over to next year" idea...this is still in the works so nothing is set in stone. It would not be a complete competition without you...I also like the idea about leaving it up to the members to pick out the twelve....this opens the door to so many who feel like coming onboard. I think this is the way we will go for now, that way everyone is welcomed and the members will have the final say. SO IF YOU WANT TO JOIN IN THE CHALLENGE THE DOOR IS WIDE OPEN TO ALL....JUST REMEMBER THE PICS AND SOME BACKGROUND.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

I say let anyone that wants to make one do it and then choose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Most calendars have 16 months on them, just my 2 cents. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Tony said:


> Most calendars have 16 months on them, just my 2 cents. Tony


Fascinating. That is the same as the combined number of fingers, toes, and teeth of the average WB member from Jayess, MS. Coincidence?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Just got back online after a few days of camping and see this! Would love to join in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

more the merrier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

barry richardson said:


> This sounds like a hoot, but I can't participate cause I'm away from my gear for the summer. I'm wondering who is going to take on creating some wood damascus


----------



## NYWoodturner

I like Henry's Idea. There is a high likelihood that you will have at least a couple not finish for whatever reason life may throw their way. I say follow Henry's lead and vote on top 12 and include all on the back cover.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

sounds like we are headed towards one heck of a calendar...I love all the input goes to show the interest is here...a lot of good suggestions ... can't wait to implement them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis , 
How many can we make/enter? 

I'm having waaaay too much fun with this....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 110080


Looks awesome, but entries must be authenticated with a video showing it cut hair on your arm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...be right back....


----------



## rocky1

SENC said:


> Looks awesome, but entries must be authenticated with a video showing it cut hair on your arm.



Actually SENC , mine is almost there! It's kinda scary working with it. It's sharp enough it'll make you hold it tightly to make damn sure it doesn't slip when you're working with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

these are turning out great...I think i would stick to one entry though...I know how addicting it is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right on....thanks...


----------



## ripjack13

I only see 6 knives in the works....where's the rest?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Are we supposed to do build threads? I miss that part  
Mine is in the works with one evenings work...


----------



## norman vandyke

September, 15th right? I'm still gathering the right materials. I might have to make a few materials from scratch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Right on....thanks...


I realize English is a second language around here, but you do understand that being limited to entering one knife doesn't prevent you from making as many as you wish, don't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I realize English is a second language around here, but you do understand that being limited to entering one knife doesn't prevent you from making as many as you wish, don't you?



Correct...hence this topic.... click here smartie mister pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I realize English is a second language around here, but you do understand that being limited to entering one knife doesn't prevent you from making as many as you wish, don't you?



Left off.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

LOL....I see a trend coming...you know working in wood has its advantages and disadvantages...so many choices and so much material available....and so little time to make all we conspire to create in our minds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Not convinced, yet, anyone is going to beat this effort from a few years ago...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Needs more sanding!


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Not convinced, yet, anyone is going to beat this effort from a few years ago...
> 
> View attachment 110207



I know you didn't just stop there - come with the rest of the story buddy boy . . . . .


----------



## Spinartist

Is that the Molokai blade Kevin had?? Its got blood on it!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Needs more sanding!




Its not done yet so Henry can still enter it... If he ever finishes it.


----------



## Kevin

I'm not going to enter the challenge but I might just have to make one for fun unless you finish it Henry. I always wanted to beat you at something and this just might be my only chance . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Not convinced, yet, anyone is going to beat this effort from a few years ago...
> 
> View attachment 110207


At the rate you're going you might make the 2018 calendar....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I know you didn't just stop there - come with the rest of the story buddy boy . . . . .


There is an old post around here somewhere with the back story but I can't find the post and hell if I can remember the story - I'm suffering from CRSDTEMS.

And no I'm not finishing it - been using that blade as a tung oil stirrer and don't want to mess it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Did you post it or someone else...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Man what an addiction...went to the shop to work on some Western knives and ended you making this....Holly - Blackwood - gun stock laminate material for the blade & bottle opener - yellow Heart for the spacers and bamboo skewers for the pins....5" closed and 8" open....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

oh that isn't a bad spot on the bottle opener it is my One Eyed Jack Logo...LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Did you post it or someone else...


I did.


----------



## robert flynt

rocky1 said:


> Needs more sanding!


Your just trying to be nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> oh that isn't a bad spot on the bottle opener it is my One Eyed Jack Logo...LOL



Looks like the bottle opener I've been looking for!!!! Bottle of "Down Stream Beer".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Even the old man has got the wood knife building bug!! That's funny!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

This is my official entry lol maple black wood beb holly pins cherry veneer sheath

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Helluva entry Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

AWESOME!! VERY NICE WORK!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

now that is what I am talking about! Hello Mr. January !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop

I started a knife Saturday afternoon, but neglected to take any pics. I'll get some tonight and post them in a separate build thread for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Always, always take pix!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody

I got started. Ebony blade, hawthorn scales. My first knife ever, wood or metal. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

HomeBody said:


> I got started. Ebony blade, hawthorn scales. My first knife ever, wood or metal. Gary
> 
> View attachment 110644



Don't forget to make a topic on the build process Gary. 

It's looking good so far!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I just thought about something, I did not do a build step by step on my knife....so it is back to the drawing board, I like the idea of showing the build, just did not think of it, cause when I get started I go till it is done ....now I have to think of another build......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I just thought about something, I did not do a build step by step on my knife....so it is back to the drawing board, I like the idea of showing the build, just did not think of it, cause when I get started I go till it is done ....now I have to think of another build......



Dam Pappy, we have to see another knife you built?!?!?!? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I see everyone doing the camera pic progress thingy and thought I had best do that or someone will think i am getting my wooden knives from Robert .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Remember no metal at all...you can implement bamboo for pins or another wood, your choice, no plastics, .




What about turquoise to fill voids in a burl??

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Spinartist said:


> What about turquoise to fill voids in a burl??


I see no problem with the turquoise


----------



## Blueglass

ripjack13 said:


> Always, always take pix!


Funny because my wife told me I am never, never allowed to take pics!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

There is talent dripping all over this challenge Pappy.
Thank you for telling us about this, and challenging us to do so...
I say we make it a yearly event. With or without the calender.
Maybe next year we incorporate an actual knife as a first prize?

Just need to find a donor knife....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

cool idea.....I am thinking that there needs to be a challenge every so often in a man's life to spice up their talents.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Blueglass

Final pic.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Final pic.
> 
> View attachment 111066



Awesome knife Les! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Awesome knife Les! Tony



Les is more.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

went out to the shop tonight to make a tube call for someone and saw the wooden knife sitting all alone on the shelf.....so I picked up a piece of 01 and ground put one to sit along side of it......I am thinking carbon fiber handles? Blade is 4" knife is 9 - 1/2" ........

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## norman vandyke

Here's mine. Still debating a sheath.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Bump.


----------



## Spinartist

Had a pro photographer take picts over weekend & waiting for him to send to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I have to tip my hat to everyone.....you guys came through with flying colors, the talent and the consistent display of fellowship amongst some of the best woodworkers/knife makers is so evident and I really think that the group overall should be proud to own a piece of this site through the purchase and displaying of one of these calendars. The next step is to start designing ... the front and the back ... the individual months....and the gathering of information of each person who submitted to the calendar's make up. I want to start by having everyone who submitted a knife / sword ... PM me a short story about themselves with a good pic of themselves....to go along with the knife and a description of the materials used. Once all the information is gathered then we can start choosing pic location as to (month/knife) .... these calendars are gong to be wall hanging type...a great way to display the site and its members...so keep those knives coming...and the sword too....LOl...pappy

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Jack how long do we have to get the final pictures taken?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

really don't know because we are talking about 2017 calendars and the turn around would be a couple weeks.....so I would say by at least the last of the month to give us time to configure what pics go where and get stories and all.....and I think it would be cool to put all the site members birthdays on the respective spots?

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> and I think it would be cool to put all the site members birthdays on the respective spots?


Great idea! Just be glad @Mike1950 didn't submit a knife - you'd need a pre-Julian calendar to place his birthday accurately.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Great idea! Just be glad @Mike1950 didn't submit a knife - you'd need a pre-Julian calendar to place his birthday accurately.


Very funny.......

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Blueglass

Is it way cool or is it eye candy? I spend too much time thinking about this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Well I spent a couple more hours and made a saya anyway. I think it will be acceptable. The glue is drying. I also plan to finish this as a complete Katana in every way and I am going to give it to someone that I really admire and respect on this forum. So there's your next contest @ripjack13 . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Well I spent a couple more hours and made a saya anyway. I think it will be acceptable. The glue is drying. I also plan to finish this as a complete Katana in every way and I am going to give it to someone that I really admire and respect on this forum. So there's your next contest @ripjack13 . . . . .



Thats no contest....that's a gold mine gift!


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Thats no contest....that's a gold mine gift!



You're right it's not a contest so thanks for that reminder. I was thinking the _guessing who get's it _would be a contest but that would cheapen it. I already know who I am making this for.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Live Oak Blade
Ziricote Handle and Guard
Red Mallee Sapwood pins
Tru Oil finish

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Live Oak Blade
> Ziricote Handle and Guard
> Red Mallee Sapwood pins
> Tru Oil finish
> 
> View attachment 113774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113775



That looks real good Scott!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

really nice work Scott love that live oak

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I wanted to do a sheath and may still just for giggles, but wasn't going to make the deadline. Pappy - @Jack "Pappy" Lewis this was an awesome challenge. Thanks for putting it together. I can see this becoming an annual event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Wow! What an idea! My battery is due, so I will read the rest of the pages. Can't wait to see! I would get in it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

TY for the kind comment...any time you can get a bunch of folks to display their talent it is good PR for the craft. This was to build upon that talent and you all came through with flying colors. And to tell you the truth, it doesn't have to be a one time thing, and we can go around the site exploring different types of wood working talents and even venture out into the other fields that are displayed here on WoodBarter. I am going to start contacting everyone who has submitted their work for information. Remember I would like to put site member's birthdays in the calendar also so i will be research on this too, I plan on displaying the sites LOGO and some information about it on the front of the calendar then we will go from there with the knives...filling out hopefully all 12 months...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

OK. What's the latest?? Wood knife calendar contest ends on Sept 15th. 2016 I believe. Only 8 responsible(or with to much time) WB members have posted their entries by the cut off date. Soooo, what's the next move??  
Do we move forward with our vote for our 12 month calendar or is there and update that I most likely missed?? @Jack "Pappy" Lewis @ripjack13


----------



## Schroedc

I thought we'd had sine discussion about an extended deadline but I've been stupid lately.... If so mine will actually get done in the next 10 days or so.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

We did. I think it was in Kevins sword topic. I'll check to be sure.....


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> hey all.......you know that nothing is written in stone here about this calendar thing.....I know we had originally went with the 15th deadline, but we also talked about having 12 months and then 15 and then front and back and 6 more months...so...LOL...who cares about a deadline? It is gonna be a 2017 calendar anyhow....





ripjack13 said:


> Have you looked into how long it takes to have them made?





Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I haven't ye will do that today

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

We have extended the time to submit a knife for the calendar ... due to the fact that we have several members (who are not retired) like some of us, who have other things piled up infront of them to get finished along with their wooden knife. Hopefully we will get the 12 (at least) that we need for the calendar, still trying to get a hold of Vista for a turn around time I believe the last time I did this for my calendar it was 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I guess I need to actually get a final image submitted. Am I allowed to submit the saya (it's finished) as well even though I didn't have it done by the original deadline? I am also going to build a knock-down table-top display stand for it, and I'm waiting on the ito and sageo (real katana handle and scabbard cord) to arrive. What is the final, final deadline for showing the images?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

go for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> I guess I need to actually get a final image submitted. Am I allowed to submit the saya (it's finished) as well even though I didn't have it done by the original deadline? I am also going to build a knock-down table-top display stand for it, and I'm waiting on the ito and sageo (real katana handle and scabbard cord) to arrive. What is the final, final deadline for showing the images?




Come on man! You're the man... The Kev... The holder of the pot o' gold .... We rely on you to set the standard!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Spinartist said:


> Come on man! You're the man... The Kev... The holder of the pot o' gold .... We rely on you to set the standard!!!!


It's gotta be some kinda stinky getting your nose that brown!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Come on man! You're the man... The Kev... The holder of the pot o' gold .... We rely on you to set the standard!!!!



I don't set standards in woodworking, I fall short of them very effectively.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> It's gotta be some kinda stinky getting your nose that brown!



Wouldn't it be green?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Wouldn't it be green?


I don't want to find out!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

As of this post...he has 29,970....

30 posts to go....


----------



## ripjack13

Is anyone else making one? We only have 12 finished.


----------



## Wildthings

I've got one made, per my previous post, just hadn't had time to finish it


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

as of right now i am working on the cover page. contacted Kevin about posting pics of his katana, and workingon getting pm's from folks with a little history about themselves and a pic of themself. going to take a little while but things rae coming along smoothly.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

So no vote??


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

well, we only have 12 entrants, so that will take care of the placement. I will put the names in a hat and draw for the month they will appear on. Really, all of the knives are great looking, and with out a vote no feelings would be hurt, I know that each person put a lot of time and effort in their work and each should be recognized for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

For what my opinion is worth, I wholeheartedly agree with you Pappy. Everyone did an outstanding job, they are all excellent pieces of art. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> well, we only have 12 entrants, so that will take care of the placement. I will put the names in a hat and draw for the month they will appear on. Really, all of the knives are great looking, and with out a vote no feelings would be hurt, I know that each person put a lot of time and effort in their work and each should be recognized for that.



How about a vote for the cover picture? Everyone is in, so no one is left out, and the attaboy award would the cover picture....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok....how would you all suggest the vote go for a front cover?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Really thought the idea about showing WB items from different members (those who did not make knives but are active on the site) to show case the site?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Really thought the idea about showing WB items from different members (those who did not make knives but are active on the site) to show case the site?




That's why we keep you around!! You're full of all sorts of good ideas!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

that's what my wife says......OH...you said full of ideas?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Personally, I like the idea of showcasing other works on the front and rear covers.

Title the calendar "2017 Wood Barter Wooden Knife Challenge"

That leaves several doors open - We could make it an annual event and follow up with a 2018 Wood Barter Knife Challenge. OR, we could follow up with a 2018 Wood Barter Wooden Bowl Challenge, Wooden Pen Challenge, Wooden Peckermill Challenge, Wooden Game Call Challenge, Wooden Hairstick Challenge, whatever.

The knife challenge was great fun, and Pappy should certainly be commended on tossing the calendar idea out there for us to play with, but I've been in his shop and his Den, seen a lot of his work, and I know his talents are much broader than just making knives. I honestly don't know that we want to limit ourselves to an annual wooden knife challenge every year. I think we have a whole lot more to show off around here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

I like the idea of different items on the cover as well. The knives are all incredible, but certainly not the only magnificent pieces of art showcased on this forum. Personally I think next year we should do a calendar showcasing Texas shaped cutting boards.

. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

With so many threads about this challenge, I can't find where a list of the official entrants are. I need to know for something I'm doing.


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> With so many threads about this challenge, I can't find where a list of the official entrants are. I need to know for something I'm doing.




Painkillers???


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I like the idea of different items on the cover as well. The knives are all incredible, but certainly not the only magnificent pieces of art showcased on this forum. Personally I think next year we should do a calendar showcasing Texas shaped cutting boards.
> 
> . Tony




That's why we like you!! You're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Helping Kevin find all these threads... Rip why don't you move all of these threads into one forum so they're easier to track down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Painkillers???



I'm not taking anything but antibiotics. I have over a half bottle of percocet left if you want them for when you have to look in the mirror every morning - I know that has to be painful.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

here is the list : 
1. Schrodec 
2. Norman Vandyke 
3. Rocky1 
4. Bladesmith 
5. LatyDBIL1Cor16: 
6. Bluegrass 
7. Steve Bellinger 
8. ripjack13 
9. robert flynt 
10. NYwoodturner 
11. dennis ford 
12. footpatrol
13. Kevin
14. Jack pappy Lewis
15. Homebody
16. Wombat
17. Spinartist
18. Wildthings
19. MKTacop


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> here is the list :
> 1. Schrodec
> 2. Norman Vandyke
> 3. Rocky1
> 4. Bladesmith
> 5. LatyDBIL1Cor16:
> 6. Bluegrass
> 7. Steve Bellinger
> 8. ripjack13
> 9. robert flynt
> 10. NYwoodturner
> 11. dennis ford
> 12. footpatrol
> 13. Kevin
> 14. Jack pappy Lewis
> 15. Homebody
> 16. Wombat
> 17. Spinartist
> 18. Wildthings
> 19. MKTacop



I need to edit in the links to their name later...


----------

